# Remeron users: advice please



## pdb (Jun 28, 2001)

I've been taking Remeron for about 8 weeks now. I started out at 15mg, and noticed about a 50% reduction in my D. After I moved up to 30mg, my symptoms had decreased by about 80%. When my doctor suggested I move up to the max dose of 45mg, I was hoping it would mean an almost total elimination of my symptoms. But after being on the 45mg for the past week, I feel like I've actually regressed some. My stomach seems to be in a knot almost constantly - it's like the muscles are tensed up and won't relax. Unfortunately, that has meant more D.Does anyone know why the increased dose might be doing this to me? Has anyone else experienced anything similar with higher doses of Remeron? Should I just go back to taking 30mg/day? I'm also taking calcium and have increased my fiber intake (per my doctor's instructions). But I have to say the only thing that has worked consistently for me is Immodium. And if I still have to take Immodium all the time, why even bother with the Remeron?


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Maybe it's just that 30mg is your optimum dose. I know that the higher the Remeron dose, the lower the side-effects. Perhaps the highest dose of Remeron just isn't the most effective one for you, i.e. there's not a simple correlation between dose and efficacy. Remember that IBS symptoms can come and go over time for apparently no particular reason, perhaps you are just in a flare. Why don't you ask your doctor about reducing to 30mg as you had such good results on that dose. Glad you had such an improvement!


----------



## pdb (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks for the reply, Susan. I seem to be doing better now. Must have just been a flare up. Overall, the Remeron has worked better than anything else I've tried, so I'm sticking with it!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Funny enough I too had increased D the first week of increasing 30 to 45 mgs. I thought it was from cutting the pills in half & blamed it on that. Because once I renewed the prescription for the 45 mgs tablets ... I was fine.


----------

